# IMatch question -



## tripletap (May 28, 2009)

Couldn't find this in any of the documentation - so I must ask others:

For those that know, should I level my IMatch / 3 point - in the extreme up position or the extreme down position just hovering above the ground, have ballast box attached ... thx


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

If you were to try to level it in the extreme up position, What would you use for level mark? I don't know. I have always leveled it in the down position and used concrete for my "level". I am not even sure if level at the top is the same as level down, I have never checked. 

My thoughts are level it in the position you are going to use it most.


----------

